# gcc expert 24 not responding



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have been reading some posts to see if anyone else has ran into this before I posted, but I haven't seen any.

Yesterday, I cut all afternoon and had no problem and now it will not work. I don't think that the way I have been cutting is correct but it has worked for me up until now, here is my step by step...

After design is finished in Corel x5, I make sure everything has a hairline outline, is converted to curves, it is all the same color, I then open Great Cut and drag my design into it.

I then mirror, click the cut icon, click read material, then preview, then enter, and it starts cutting.

Today when I hit read material, it pauses, then says not responding!!!!!
I don't know what I have done.I powered everything down, I looked in the VLCD thing (which I don't know what it does)


I am pretty sure that the way I have been cutting is not correct, but it has worked. I just don't know what to do next. Thanks for any help and sorry so long winded, I was trying to cover all basis.


windows 7, gcc 24, great cut, corel x5, connected via usb

Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there a chance it got switched to 32 bit by mistake?


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I have the 32 bit. hmm where would i double check for that? I saw where you was helping another guy in some posts, you must be getting good at this lol.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am trying to learn all I can.....This is from Plan B
[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/20233d1297293329-need-help-gcc-expert-24-lx-one-click-sop-gcc-driver-win7.pdf[/media]


PS...I use Illustrator for my Cut-3000 and Expert 24 and it works great.....But I sure have problems when I try to use Corel Draw...


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I have taken the blade out so that it will run thru the motions without wasting anything but it still wont send.I changed usb cable, nothing, it will let me preview but when i hit enter nothing happens. Then if i hit read material it stops.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

If you open VLCD and click on the drop down and select USB as port, the click connect. What happens? If you can get this far and are connected, then click on "Poll Size", it should run the carriage across and read the dimensions from far pinch roller to near pinch roller. You'll have to close VLCD before the cutter will cut.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks J, I did that, vlcd opens, drop down box, click usb, click poll, it gives me the readings, close vlcd, open great cut, preview, it shows it, hit enter nothing, hit read material then it says not reponding. Thanks


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

it is on line, and i just did a cut test just to make sure and it wen thru fine


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

Another South Carolinian named Jason too.....small world. I am at a loss as I have never used great cut but have never had any issues out of Flexisign. I am cutting with a Cut3000. I am sure some great guru will pass through and it will be something painfully simple. Until then good luck!

Do you have to tell Great Cut what cutter you are using or the port it's attached to?


----------



## neroves1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey gang: GCC cutter (expert 24 lx), coralDraw x5, then hookup a workforce 630. Now I can not get Great cut to load on my screen. It stats to initialize and is seen in the task bar but no work space. What is the simple answer? lol. computer is an emachine with windows 7. Help me out and i'm sure to be your life long friend. 
thanks,
john


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It probably has something to do with USB printer support.....But sorry I can not remember the steps to get it working again.....You may also need to change setting from 32 bit to 64 bit or vice versa....Somewhere in the archives there is a document that it explains the process but sorry i can not find it this morning....


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey the problem I had was fixed by Ruth at tech support for gcc. I think she put a different version on of the program on for me. She is super helpful!


----------



## neroves1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well when we start getting into diff versions??"?? I dont know I would think it was something of the "proprietary" sort. But i'm sure Ruth is great. Although, anytime Ive called, never could get through. But I'm still pursuing. Thanks


----------



## blair forsyth (Feb 12, 2012)

I got the same set up .except the expert 24 LX , do you know the file format to save an image in corel x5 to great cut to be readable? ive gone through so many tech support calls and what have you and nothing works I downloaded corel x5 on a dif computer so I am trying to email designs but nothing has worked ,and I just read you said it worked for a bit just like pasting it to greatcut or whatever? ,do you make your designs in corel or just use it to make your images readable , its dumb that greatcut cant just take a jpeg and do all the work in that system


----------



## neroves1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Try turning your image into a bitmap while in coralDraw and with both programs running click and drag the image into GCC. Then when you save in GCC will change it to its file type.


----------



## blair forsyth (Feb 12, 2012)

how do you turn it into a bitmap? and unfortunately my greatcut and corel are on different computers , ive just been trying to email my images over


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Whether it is right or wrong I still do all of my designing in corel then drag and drop into great cut.


----------



## Dvinyltrend (Mar 10, 2015)

*GCCexpert 24 issues*

Hey everyone so ive been using the expert 24 vinyl cutter for3 years, recently my computer stopped working so i had to get another one. running windows 7 16bit and adobe illustrator cc on this one and cant seem to connect. everything looks normal but when i send it to cut the cutter wont respond.


----------

